# POWER ADDED TO THE GT-5000 26hp



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

Have any of you done any type of power mod's to your GT-5000 with the 26hp eng? Not for tractor pulling but for work use?
cruisin :tractorsm


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sam
Have you had the governor kick in? I never hear it on my 22hp kohler.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

No I never have but I would like to get just a tad more out of it. It always sounds like it has more to go but just can't.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well if the governer has never kicked in, you could add all the power in the world, but are not using it. Sounds like it has more then is needed now.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

I'am sure the governor was set at the SAFE ZONE.I have worked on amany eng over my time and I know the governors are set in away to keep an eng from going KA-BOOOM.I like to use all the power I can get out of it. I was just asking about adding power to the GT-5000. This guy asked me what could he do to his tractor and the first thing I told him was to NOT screw around with the governor they are set within the max zone most of the time.I told him I would ask on the FORUM for him. I think he wanted to change the wheel size or the pulley's etc. As far as my GT-5000 it does work great and so far NO PROBLEM. Just need more room for extra goody thing's


----------

